# Staking goat out on guy wire?



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

I have 3 new boer goats (does) about 4-5 months old and i need to get them tamed down asap. they have 5 acres to roam and they are slow to be tamed. Im planning on catching them and collaring them and putting them in a small corral for about 21 weeks to get them used to people and being pet and fed and brushed so they cant get away. 
While im there id like to be able to put them out to eat but not free as i dont want to have to chase them and make them run. Anyone ever stake a goat out on a guy wire like a zip line?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, it's not a good idea to stake out a goat. Unless you are able to watch them constantly. I knew a gal that used a "laundry cord" type set up...strung a wire high between two trees. Hooked a short leash between goat and wire...the goat could graze but the leash was not laying on the ground so she didn't get tangled. That said...a goat that is tied to something cannot "flee" from danger...so you would have to be on constant guard for predators.

I think the safer way would be to make a smaller enclosure. Take some time to get to know your goaties. I used to eat lunch with my kids at first...they were pretty wild. Their natural curiosity will lead to friendliness. Good luck! And, Welcome to The Goat Spot!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I tied my goats out for years to browse. I always could see them and i never tied them close enough that they could tangle eachother (leared that lesson fast once we almost lost one due to strangulation!)

I checked on them every hour and usually didnt let them stay out longer then that. 

It all depends on your situation but keeping a close eye is a must so they dont get hurt


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have tied my goats out allot. I was actually in a situation when I first moved to Arizona that I had no choice but to tie my goats up because the guy that we were renting from decided it was a good idea to take the pasture we were renting and rent it out to someone with five horses who would have killed my goats. They were fine but I did have to keep a good eye on them. The cable I was using had a spring on it so that if they got scared and took off running there wouldn't be such a harsh stop. Plus they were tied to large tractor tires so that it would move a bit if they ran hard enough. Many a goat has been killed from running to the end of their rope and breaking their necks. The zip line is not a bad idea but be sure to watch them because they can easily hang themselves with that method.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

If you're going to tie them out, try a good harness rather than a collar. Roman style dog harnesses are really secure and take a lot of pressure off the goat's neck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have tied a goat out. I used a rope but put it inside a old hose that way it could not get tangled around her legs. Since there was nothing to tie her up to (trees ect) I got one of my dads old semi wheels and used that to tie it, that way I could still move it but she could not. I did it with a collar as well, she would fight it at first but figured it out fast. And yes I can not stress enough about keeping a eye on them, they are fairly safe with the hose not hurting them but it will leave them to any animal that wants to harm them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me suggest putting up temp fence, several cattle panels rather than them being tethered.
Sounds like they're on the wild side. In a smaller enclosure & daily grain rations they'll eventually get to know you.


----------

